# My Golden is dropping weight at an alarming rate -- help



## julinem

My beloved Jasmine has a mass (10x12 cm/benign) on her liver in a place where it cannot be removed. She is losing weight and has lost her appetite. We have her on drugs to stimulate appetite and other meds for nausea. However, she still is eating less and less. I thought I would just throw this out there to see if any of you have a miracle for us. We know we are getting close to the end if we cannot get her to eat. She still drinks water. She has been on Thyroid medicine for the last 5 years. We would be grateful for any ideas whatsoever at this point. Thank you in advance for any comments.


----------



## jwemt81

I have no idea, but I'm really sorry that you are going through this. It must be tough. I would consult with your vet ASAP to see if they can offer any advice.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

First welcome to the forum. I'm so sorry to hear that Jazz is not eating. That is so very scary. It might be the time to pull out all the stops and pulling out the hamburger and rice, fresh fish or whatever works to keep her strength up. Good luck to you and please keep us posted.


----------



## mylissyk

Try Satin Balls. They've been known to peak the worst appetite, and they put on weight quickly.

See if she will eat people food too, anything at all that she will eat.

(copied from njboxers.com)

*Satin Balls - The Original Recipe*​ ​ The following recipe was sent to *Wellpet* by Diana Carreon, R.N.,C. It quickly became one of the most requested posts on Wellpet.​ *Ingredients*​ 

10 pounds hamburger meat [the cheapest kind]
1 lg. box of Total cereal
1 lg. box oatmeal
1 jar of wheat germ
1 1/4 cup veg oil
1 1/4 cup of unsulfured molasses
10 raw eggs AND shells
10 envelopes of unflavored gelatin
pinch of salt
 Mix all ingredients together, much like you would a meatloaf.
Divide into 10 quart freezer bags and freeze.
Thaw as needed and feed raw!
*Uses*​ "I take a frozen pack to dogs' shows with me, kept on ice, and never have had any trouble with it spoiling, even in the heat of Texas summers..."
"All my dogs go crazy over this stuff...but you have to be careful, it will put weight on the dogs pretty fast if you feed enough....I feed a pack a day...half in am , half in pm."
"When I want to increase the weight on a dog, I feed more; so far I haven't got to the point where they won't eat anymore, and believe me, Satin has eaten a lot at one setting. It will put on the weight, make the coats soft and blue black (on black dogs at least, that's all I have)."
"The dogs stop all the itching and chewing at their coats/skin, their eyes get this bright look and the energy level goes out the roof (not that Belgians need any more energy)."
"The bitch that I got this recipe for is a picky eater, but when she in on the food (I long ago stopped trying to "bury" it the other food; they just hunt it down to eat first, and making a mess trying) she eats much better. It seems to whet her appetite."
*Comments*​ Per the information received after having the Satin Balls recipe checked by several vets/labs:
Satin Balls is a total canine diet. It can be feed by itself or as a supplement, for however long you wish. My dogs have been on Satin Balls for over a year; the only time that I have fed it alone is when I had a sick dog needing to be built up or an underweight dog that I plan on showing.
The only problem with feeding it by itself is figuring out the amount. It will put weight on a dog in a few days...that's why it is so great to feed just before a show. If you have a dog that is in good weight, but you just want to build coat/endurance, you would have to figure out how much to feed (cal per kg), or you would end up with a fat dog in a very short time. At one point, I let Satin eat as much as she wanted, just to see how much she would consume. I never got to that point! After a pound pack, she was still looking for more, so I stopped. I have been told a dog will stop eating when full on it, and that you can then gauge the amount needed to maintain weight!
I just find that per the pocketbook and ease, my dogs do very well on it as a supplement. I give about a 1/4 pound each night to maintain beautiful coats, energy level, and a full appetite...no picky eaters here.
Just don't try to hide it in the kibble...they will make a mess throwing out the kibble, digging for the Satin Balls! My dogs have never gotten sick on Satin balls...not even when I am at a show and feed only that. I feed less kibble, so I save money there. There is also less stool to pick up as the dogs are able to digest all of the Satin Balls.
I have been playing with the recipe. I now use the Knox Joint Gelatin instead of the plain Knox unflavored gelatin. Since this is high in Vitamin C and protein, and is good for the joints, it would be good for the dogs. They don't seem to mind the added flavor.
I am also adding Flaxseed oil. They probably don't need the added oil, but so far I have not seen it hurt anything.
Fix some up and let your dogs enjoy. They will love you forever and forever!


----------



## julinem

Thank you both. I am going to my Vet (who is simply the best) on a regular basis. I just wanted to see if anyone else has encountered a similar situation. My husband and i just love our Golden and want to help her. She is now 62 lbs from 86 (highest weight last year). As you all know, Goldens are a very loving breed. She just is not at the point of where we can humanely put her down--too full of life still. So quality is eveything to us. Just want to find something she can eat comfortably.


----------



## julinem

I think I will give it a try. Thank you!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

20# is huge so whatever works is good. You may end up with a spoiled golden girl but it will be worth it. Whatever you try be sure to try to cut it with some rice so it is not too rich for her tummy.



julinem said:


> Thank you both. I am going to my Vet (who is simply the best) on a regular basis. I just wanted to see if anyone else has encountered a similar situation. My husband and i just love our Golden and want to help her. She is now 62 lbs from 86 (highest weight last year). As you all know, Goldens are a very loving breed. She just is not at the point of where we can humanely put her down--too full of life still. So quality is eveything to us. Just want to find something she can eat comfortably.


----------



## BeauShel

I was just thinking of the satin balls for her. Hope it will put some weight on her and you have a long time left. Good luck and let us know how she is doing.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Satin balls are great for high quality cals. Also try cooking for her.... scrambled eggs are a great protein source. Also, if all else fails, baby food ( just make sure no onions and monitor sodium intake). Our thoughts and prayers are with you at this difficult time.


----------



## julinem

I will be shopping tomorrow for Satin Ball ingredients. She is so very spoiled now and that is part of the eating problem. She really loves pizza but I don't feel she is getting the nutrition. Thank you all for the tips and support. Much appreciated and I will keep you posted.


----------



## julinem

Well, this morning I gave Jasmine some scrambeled eggs (after her anti vomit meds). She licked the bowl a little then snubbed them. She wanted to go outside. When I let her out she rolled around on the grass and played in the backyard. She is in the kitchen wanting some Hoagies (bread) but that is all she will eat.


----------



## MurphyTeller

julinem said:


> I will be shopping tomorrow for Satin Ball ingredients. She is so very spoiled now and that is part of the eating problem. She really loves pizza but I don't feel she is getting the nutrition. Thank you all for the tips and support. Much appreciated and I will keep you posted.


At this point nutrition is not your biggest concern...getting calories into her is - it's like the 98 year old woman who only wants to eat bacon - there was a woman at the nursing home that we met (in therapy dog work) that had terminal pancreatic cancer at age 98. She had six months (at best) left. All her life she'd watched what she ate - and she's always loved bacon, but rarely ate it - what's the harm in some saturated fats at that point?

I'm not advocating giving her bacon  but let her eat what she will right now - and good luck to all of you.

Erica


----------



## sammydog

I am very sorry, this must be so hard for you. I would say let her eat whatever she wants. If she likes pizza, maybe you can melt a little bit of shredded cheese on something. Or add some marinara sauce to it (no onions). Good luck, our thoughts are with you!


----------



## tippykayak

Any diagnosis on what the tumor is? Does your doctor think it's hemangiosarcoma? I ask because knowing a little bit more about the tumor and the problems it's causing may help us offer advice. For example, with certain kinds of tumors, steroids may shrink it slightly and/or stimulate appetite.


----------



## amy22

I am so sorry that you are going thru this. I too, would feed Jasmine anything that she will eat..just try and get the weight on her.


----------



## paula bedard

I'm so sorry! You said she still drinks water....I wonder if there is a doggie equivalent to pedialite or Gatorade?. A liquid form of nutrition she can drink? A nutritious Smoothie? I'm so sorry...just thinking 'out loud' here. I hope you find something she'll eat/drink to put some calories back into her diet. You said she likes bread...maybe bake some high calorie breads for her. I have a bread machine and add all kinds of stuff to make specialty breads. One recipe uses 7-UP and many have eggs & fruits in them. Might work...


----------



## moverking

paula bedard said:


> I'm so sorry! You said she still drinks water....I wonder if there is a doggie equivalent to pedialite or Gatorade?. A liquid form of nutrition she can drink? A nutritious Smoothie? I'm so sorry...just thinking 'out loud' here. I hope you find something she'll eat/drink to put some calories back into her diet. You said she likes bread...maybe bake some high calorie breads for her. I have a bread machine and add all kinds of stuff to make specialty breads. One recipe uses 7-UP and many have eggs & fruits in them. Might work...


Great idea Paula about the homemade breads!

This one is great, I make it frequently
*1 1/2 cups flour 
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder 
1/2 cup butter, softened 
1/2 cup corn oil 
1 jar strained beef 
4 eggs 
1 container of yogurt 
2 strips dog beef jerky 

Grease and flour an 8x5x3 inch loaf pan. 
Cream butter until smooth. 
Add corn oil, baby food, and eggs. 
Mix until smooth. 
Mix dry ingredients into beef mixture until batter is smooth. 
Crumble beef jerky and fold into batter. 
Pour batter into loaf pan. 
Bake 1 hour and 10 minutes at 325 F. (I only bake for 45 mins...cupcake consistency)
Cool on wire rack 15 minutes. 
Ice with yogurt 
Garnish with jerky
Store in refrigerator*


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

One of the AIHA dogs that was so sick LOVED the ENSURE (human) shakes.


----------



## Cam's Mom

Great minds think alike...I was thinking Ensure too. Although you mention nausea, if that is because the tumor is blocking digestive enzymes from getting to her intestine adding digestive enzymes to her food, any food, might help. You might even be able to get a pre-digested Ensure like drink from a pharmacy (a guess here) And you could blend full fat ice cream into the ensure (something with no additives like Bryers vanilla or Hagaan Daz.


----------



## AmbikaGR

So sorry you and your best friend are going thru this. I went thru this a few months ago with my 13 year old, only difference is no tumor but still liver issues.
Some of the things that worked for me when i thought there was NOTHING she would eat and would starve hersellf to death.

Vet gave me Mirtazapine. It is actually a "mood" improver and the believe is it helps the dog forget it feels like crap and will then eat.
The key is to get some nourishment into her belly NOW! We gave her Nutri-Cal high calorie diet supplement. It is made by Tomlyn and many pet stores carry it. It is a paste. I would put it on the tips of my fingers about a tablespoon at a time. I would then open her mouth and wipe the paste onto the roof of her mouth. I gave her a couple tablespoons worth a couple times a day. 
I tried ALL kinds of different foods to also intice her and nothing worked, even satin balls. What eventually did get her interest was canned tripe dog food. I gave her Solid Gold brand but I do not think that is very important. She would should minimal interest, then I tried heating it gently and feed it like the Nutri-Cal paste. Messy but it worked. Dogs eat with their sense of smell as much as they do taste. that is why heating the food gently helps, makes it more aromatic.
Her appetitie eventually returned and she has me wrapped around her beautiful little paw. I cook for her everyday. She gets about a pound of boneless beef or chicken every meal. And I will HAPPILY do that as long as she is willing to eat, which I greedily hope is years. 

Hope some of this works for you and GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Lots of good ideas for you here. I was shocked the first time Abby wouldn't eat (such a chow hound). The tumor being benign, I would try every food around. And I'm sure the tripe is a good idea, but try not to barf yourself when handling it (I would).

Does she like fruit? Mine love it for treats. Apples, bananas and they love melon. Just a thought.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Bob Dylan

My vet recommended pedialite for Dylan a few years ago and it helped him. Then we slowly would feed him small meals of whatever he wanted until and it did work for us.
Dylan is our canine vacuum, he eats anything.

Good Luck in whatever works!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Oh dear, so sorry to hear this.

Given what you listed (weight loss, no eating) and the fact that there is a known tumor involved, I would want a chest x-ray immediately.

Hope it all works out!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I agree with Hank too. Canned tripe (although smelly) is like heaven to dogs. I use it as toppers on their dinners every few days. It's very very good for them too.


----------



## julinem

Unfortunately the Satin Balls my dog snubbed too. It has to be her condition but thanks. It was worth the try.


----------



## momtoMax

Been following this... it must be so hard. Hoping you can stay strong for her. It shows how deep your love is to be going out of your way to try so hard to help her. She is lucky to have you as her human.


----------



## DNL2448

During Tucker's end times, all he would eat was Milkbones and hamburger patties. I am so sorry you have to go through this. But you are an angel for doing so. You're in our thoughts.


----------



## spruce

I am feeling hurting for you guys & hope she finds something to eat as you spoil her.


----------



## Goldilocks

There is a puppy milk replacer that can be purchased for pups who need supplementation when they can't get enough nutrition from their mom. Maybe one of the breeders would know if this milk replacer would be something beneficial to an adult dog in your situation. Since your Golden still drinks hopefully this would be of interest and contains lots of nutrients.


----------



## tippykayak

For what it's worth, the smell of warm chicken liver appears to make my dogs insane with hunger, no matter what else is going on. It's actually kind of an oddly powerful thing. It also wouldn't be expensive for you to get a little, warm it up, and see what happens.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

I am so sorry to hear what you are going through. It is so hard to see these dogs that we love going through such a rough time. I can't stress enough how valuable the nutri-paste and tripe are, as AmbikaGR (my father) mentioned. I truly believe they saved Keeper's life. The real benefit is that the dog cannot spit it out when fed as described (smeared on the roof of her mouth). In our case, they were able to tide her over until (I assume) the medications kicked in to stimulate her appetite. She's now going strong. Best of luck with your girl! We'll be thinking of you.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Hudson

When my 1st golden had cancer, I found it better to offer small amounts of food often rather than 2x daily. Thinking of you all and hope you can keep her comfortable and encourage her to eat and keep her strength up.


----------



## mybuddy

So sorry to hear about your baby. This must be very hard for you.

I think all the posters prior to this had some wonderful suggestions. Calories are important. I will pray that she will eat for you soon.

Lots of warm thoughts and hugs to your sweet girl

Victoria and Buddy


----------



## julinem

Hi, thank you for the input. We actually did have a chest x-ray done but nothing showed up. We even took another of the tumor 3 months later and it has not grown. So we have something else going on with her stomach. I will keep trying the ideas that are being thrown my way. Last night we had chicken and steak kabobs and she ate some off of both my husband's and my plate. I am going to try the Satin Balls again today.


----------



## BeauShel

I am glad that she ate alittle bit of the yummy food last night. Hopefully the satin balls will help and I would ask your vet about the meds someone suggested. It is good that the chest xray came back good and the tumor has not grown. Good luck


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

When our first Golden was mistakenly diagnosed with cancer of the liver, I was advised to feed her anything she would eat.

I cooked the cheapest hamburger with peas and carrots, green beans and instant rice. She lived on that the rest of her life.

The mistaken diagnosis was actually a lymph-edema response to kibble. On our homemade food she lived another 8 years. Not saying your diagnosis is wrong. Just saying that Our Polly did very well for a long time of homemade dog food and senior vitamins for treats.

I'm sorry you have to go through this. It's always hard to lose them no matter what their age.


----------



## julinem

Jasmine has slowed down her water intake. She has been through all of the medicines mentioned in the postings. She is now on Prednisolone for appetite, soloxine for thyroid and Metoclopramide for anti-nausea and two different eye meds for two eye diseases, which have been kept at bay. 

Unfortunately, she liked tripe and then stopped eating it about a month ago. She now gags if I hold it up to her nose. I need to look into Nutri-Paste. Where do I find something like that? I thank each and every one of you for your endearing comments.


----------



## AmbikaGR

julinem said:


> I need to look into Nutri-Paste. Where do I find something like that? I thank each and every one of you for your endearing comments.


Sorry to hear it is still a struggle for Jasmine.
Many pet stores carry it including Petco and PetSmart. Maybe try phoning ahead so you don't waste a lot of time driving around first.


----------

